# "National Embalming School" singing Embalmer props -- Need Help



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I searched and haven't seen any threads like this so figured I'd post for help here. I'm not musically inclined at all but remember someone a while back offering to create some mp3 files of modified songs for use with singing halloween props. I was thinking of using this in next year's haunt somehow. I have 3 Gemmy Spirit Ball white-haired guys that I've modified for use with an mp3 player for audio input and want to make "The Singing Embalmers" singing group props. For best mouth movement it always helps if the music isn't that fast and I have the perfect halloween related song picked out.

Well here's the song I'd love to have my 3 guys "perform" in a cappella: National Embalming School. Based on singing it to "O Tannebaum" I think it will be slow enough for the props to handle. I'd only want the first two stanzas of the lyrics (not sure kids would care about listening to the rest) and figure it would be under 1 minute record time. I can so picture this in a laboratory setting and sure you all are getting some ideas now too. I thought if this were done as 3 separate audio tracks (with 3 different voices) it would make for an awesome realistic performance. 

Anyone out there willing to tackle something like this for me, and I'm sure others, for next year?


----------

